# LA Muscle-fat stripper or Hydroxycuts?



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

hi peeps calling upon your expert and experience advice once again! i have recently finished a course of stackers and to be honest didnt really see an inprovement (i did but i have been workin ahard and also changed my diet) and was looking into other fat burners La muscle seems to be the most expensive so am guessing they must be good? (got good reviews to) but i have heard people talking about hydroxycuts and animal cuts? was just woundering if any body could advise on the best product? thanks alot for you time and opinons

lee


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Personally I've used Lipoxil and Stacker 3s in the past with good results.

Diet is key with fat loss.


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

cheers tinytom, i did see an improvement but i didnt no whether it was dwn to me trainin hard and my new diet, supose i was expecting alot from taking them to be honest and like you said its the diet that counts, what would you recomend diet wise? am about 10-12% bf at mo (can see the top 4 abs) but wana get rid of those lil luv handles i have ha and make the 6abs visable cheers again mate

lee


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Best form of weight loss for me comes from carb cycling. There are plenty of threads on this so just look around.

Recently I did 3 weeks of 5 days low carbs with a re feed on the weekend. Didn't count calories or any of that nonsense just lowered carbs while keeping fats and protein high. Then I increased my workload in the gym to lighter sets but more reps.

Also did 30 mins cardio after each workout.

Ripped up a treat - not comp standard but good all the same.

I did this minus gear as well. There are lots of avenues to pursue when clean so I was trying them out e.g. super loading with BCAAs and creatine.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

diet is key!

But sann tight is good stuff imo


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

yea i recently changed my diet drasticly, i eat low carbs during the day, i have ost carbs in my breakie then practicly none the rest of the day or very little with each meal. did i hear some were we get a discount form some site if we say we use this site? looking to buy some la nobese. gona get in to shape i want then build on that. thanks for the info guys goin to look up carb cycling now  did u see that treat that some guy though carb cycling was eating carbs and cycling on a bike? wana tool

cheers again guys

lee


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Diet is key with fat loss.


Bumpin this.

I wont go on a tangent like I usually do about dieting being superior to cardio and fat burners.

I will say that once you get into the single digits it is probably more productive.

My buddy is dieting, he eats 5 fig newtons a day as a snack, I told him that it would take about 25 minutes of cardio using some fairly good intensity to burn just those 5 cookies off.

It opened up his eyes.

I suggested that this would be about 2 pounds of bodyweight in a month if he quit those.

He gave the bag away

I think it is much easier to diet then try to burn that off.


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

any chance of doing us a diet hack?  bearing in mind i wana get rid of those luv handles i have i heard sex was the best way to get rid of them haha anyone offering!  pref female lmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The love handles are the last thing to go and beings that there is no such thing as spot reduction, diet is the only alternative.

Generally it is important to get enough resistance training to spark the production of HGH, GH is intensity driven.

Some feel, including myself that much of the white fat that people have is controlled by insulin.

I have better success controlling insulin when dieting and I do it by choosing cleaner carbs using fruit and vegetables. I am not talking about cheat meals but I have a carb/protein/fat every meal.

I keep the portons small, eat frequent and take in around 150-180 grams of protein a day (that is just me).

I take fish oils with every meal, my last meal is only protein and fat, I eat no carbs my last meal and my last meal is 6:00 and I go to bed around 9:00-9:30

It would be hard for me to give out diets as we all have diffrent metabolisms, diffrent eating habits and diffrent schedules that require some of us to have labor intensive jobs that require one to have more fuel.

I am a firm believer that carbohydrates and perticularly highly processed garbage carbohydrates should not be taken in when dieting.

I think that with the proper macro's in a certain way of eating dieting becomes easier or more productive.

As far as a diets, I dont actually do diets. If you post what you eat, I can make what you eat more productive to do what you are looking for.

If you like you can post somewhere what you eat for a day and we can rearrange things around to make things more productive.

Either PM or post, we will hook you up.


----------



## savio (Feb 27, 2010)

Personally i am using Lipoxil with good results. I purchased this product from www.weightlossguide.com


----------

